# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη - απο που?

## αλπινιστης

Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω ισοπροπανολη (Ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη) (και χωρις να μας τον πιασουν!!) στα νοτια?

----------


## shoco

Εγω την πηρα απο φαρμακειο.

----------


## chaotic

Λ.Καλαμακιου 44 Αλιμος

----------

αλπινιστης (23-05-12)

----------


## bchris

Πες μου οτι με αυτο καθαριζονται οι πλακετες  :W00t:

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Πες μου οτι με αυτο καθαριζονται οι πλακετες


Καθαριζει πλακετες, πατωματα, μπανια, νιπτηρες κανει τα τζαμια αορατα και δινει απιστευτη γευση στα γλυκα! :Hammer:

----------


## sotron1

1. Καλογερόπουλος χημικά, Δ. Γούναρη 35 , ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ.

2. Και στην Πειραιώς λίγο πριν στρίψουμε δεξιά για την Ιερά οδό. Είναι στο δεξί μας χέρι το κατάστημα, περίπου 50 μέτρα.

----------

αλπινιστης (23-05-12)

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Σε οποιοδήποτε φαρμακείο αν πας, μπορείς να αγοράσεις. Κι αν δεν το έχουν, μπορούν να στο παραγγείλουν για την επομένη.

----------

αλπινιστης (23-05-12)

----------


## SW1JRT

Τι κόστος έχει βρε παιδιά το λίτρο ??
 Και ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν χρησημοποιούμε καθαρό οινόπνευμα αντι Ισοπροπυλικής Αλκοόλης??
 Εγώ χρόνια τώρα, καθαρό οινόπνευμα έβαζα, ανάλογα βέβαια την περίπτωση. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που το καλύτερο υγρό καθαρισμού είναι το απορυπαντικό πλύντηρίου με καυτό νερό. Ειδικά σε motherboard PC είναι το καλύτερο. Γενικά καθαρίζει οτιδήποτε ΔΕΝ έχει μικροπηνία και μετασχηματιστές.

----------


## toni31

κανα 20αρικο το λίτρο πέρίπου

----------


## johnnyb

20€ το λιτρο?  :Blink: 

Πριν εξι μηνες πηρα με την παλια τιμη απο ηλεκτρονικα με 9€ το λιτρο στην επόμενη παρτιδα το ανεβασε 13€ το λιτρο 
Εστειλα και γνωστο σε φαρμακειο για ποιο φτηνα και τελικα το πηρε ακριβοτερα. 
Θελει ψαξιμο σε αρκετα μαγαζια παιζει πολυ αισχροκερδεια  :Glare: 

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=397&page=1

http://www.e-finder.gr/p.TESLANOL-26...ml.291132.html

----------


## SW1JRT

> 20€ το λιτρο? 
> 
> Πριν εξι μηνες πηρα με την παλια τιμη απο ηλεκτρονικα με 9€ το λιτρο στην επόμενη παρτιδα το ανεβασε 13€ το λιτρο 
> Εστειλα και γνωστο σε φαρμακειο για ποιο φτηνα και τελικα το πηρε ακριβοτερα. 
> Θελει ψαξιμο σε αρκετα μαγαζια παιζει πολυ αισχροκερδεια 
> 
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=397&page=1
> 
> http://www.e-finder.gr/p.TESLANOL-26...ml.291132.html




 Και εμένα μου έπεσαν τα μαλιά....
 Ακόμα και τα 9 Ευρώ το λίτρο είναι πολύ. Το οινόπνευμα έχει 2 - 3 ευρώ στο λίτρο. (το διάφανο με τις προσμίξεις, που ονομάζουν Λοσιόν Αλκοόλης.... $%#$@%%$%^#$).

 Μάλον θα συνεχίσω να χρησημοποιώ οινόπνευμα και σκόνη πλυντηρίου.
 Και το υγρό πιάτων κάνει ΠΟΛΥ καλή δουλεια, ειδικά σε πλακέτες με λάδια.
 Απλά ΠΡΩΤΑ βγάλτε κάθε πηγή ενέργειας (μπαταρίες) και σιγουρευτήτε ότι οι πυκνωτές είναι ξεφορτισμένοι.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Μάλον θα συνεχίσω να χρησημοποιώ οινόπνευμα και σκόνη πλυντηρίου.
>  Και το υγρό πιάτων κάνει ΠΟΛΥ καλή δουλεια, ειδικά σε πλακέτες με λάδια.
>  Απλά ΠΡΩΤΑ βγάλτε κάθε πηγή ενέργειας (μπαταρίες) και σιγουρευτήτε ότι οι πυκνωτές είναι ξεφορτισμένοι.


Σε πολυ βρωμικες εχω χρησιμοποιησει υγρο για τα τζαμια, επειδη εξατμιζεται πολυ γρηγορα, μην τυχον και μου αφησει κανενα αγωγιμο καταλοιπο και εχουμε αλλα!!! Και μετα καλο φυσημα με κομπρεσερ.
Δεν το φοβασαι το υγρο πιατων και την σκονη πλυντηριου για πλακετα που δεν θα εχει μονο ολοκληρωμενα και αντιστασεις? Μετα τις ξεπλενεις με οινοπνευμα ή με νερο?

----------


## bchris

Ρε παιδια τωρα που τα λεμε...
Επλυνα προσφατα κατι πλακετες, δικες μου, μολις ειχα τελειωσει τα κολληματα. Τις επλυνα με καθαρο οινοπνευμα (το ασπρο).

Μετα απο λιγο, αφου στεγνωσαν, γυρω απο τις κολλησεις, εμφανιστηκαν ιζηματα ασπρα.
Φανταστητε το σημειο που τελειωνει το λοφακι της κολλησης και αρχιζει η πλακετα. Εκει λοιπον βλεπω αυτο το ιζημα.

Σαν αλυκες ενα πραγμα  :Smile: 

Εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα?

----------


## SW1JRT

> Ρε παιδια τωρα που τα λεμε...
> Επλυνα προσφατα κατι πλακετες, δικες μου, μολις ειχα τελειωσει τα κολληματα. Τις επλυνα με καθαρο οινοπνευμα (το ασπρο).
> 
> Μετα απο λιγο, αφου στεγνωσαν, γυρω απο τις κολλησεις, εμφανιστηκαν ιζηματα ασπρα.
> Φανταστητε το σημειο που τελειωνει το λοφακι της κολλησης και αρχιζει η πλακετα. Εκει λοιπον βλεπω αυτο το ιζημα.
> 
> Σαν αλυκες ενα πραγμα 
> 
> Εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα?


Μάλον έχεις κακής ποιότητας κόληση ή κακής ποιότητας flux.

----------

bchris (24-05-12)

----------


## SW1JRT

> Σε πολυ βρωμικες εχω χρησιμοποιησει υγρο για τα τζαμια, επειδη εξατμιζεται πολυ γρηγορα, μην τυχον και μου αφησει κανενα αγωγιμο καταλοιπο και εχουμε αλλα!!! Και μετα καλο φυσημα με κομπρεσερ.
> Δεν το φοβασαι το υγρο πιατων και την σκονη πλυντηριου για πλακετα που δεν θα εχει μονο ολοκληρωμενα και αντιστασεις? Μετα τις ξεπλενεις με οινοπνευμα ή με νερο?


Εχω πλύνει εκατονταδες πλακέτες (Motherboard, κάρτες, PDA και κάθε λογής πλακέτα) με σκόνη πλυντηρίου και καυτό νερό και ΠΟΤΕ δεν είχα κνένα πρόβλημα. Βάζω σκόνη πλυντηρίου (ρούχων) γιατι κάνει λιγότερο αφρό. Αφήνω την πλακετα μέσα καμιά ώρα να μουλιάσει και μετά την βουρτσίζω με μια μαλακή ναυλον βούρτσα. Κατόπιν καλό ξεβγαλμα με ζεστο νερό και στέγνωμα με πεπιεσμένο αέρα. Μετα αφήνω την πλακέτα να στεγνώσει για 1 - 2 μέρες. Κατόπιν συναρμολόγηση και τέλος.
 ΠΟΤΕ μα ποτέ δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα σε καμία πλακέτα.
Αν η πλακέτα έχει λάδια επάνω (πρέπει να δείτε motherboard / κάρτες απο PC ψησταριάς / σουβλατζίδικου. Πιό πολύ λάδι έχει η motherboard παρά η πίτα απο το σουβλάκι) χρησημοποιώ υγρό πιάτων και καυτό νερό. Κάνει πολύ καλύτερη δουλειά στα λάδια απο την σκόνη πλυντηρίου.
 Οινοπνευμα χρησημοποιώ αν θέλω να κάνω τοπικό καθαρισμό στην πλακέτα.

----------

αλπινιστης (24-05-12), aeonios (30-05-12)

----------


## sotron1

Πέδες. υπάρχει και το τηλέφωνο. Με ένα απλό τηλεφώνημα, θα σου πουν ότι κάνει 12 ευρώ τα 3 λίτρα.

Εδώ.  :Rolleyes: 
http://www.kalogeropoulos-chemicals.gr/greek/index.htm

----------


## sotron1

> Εχω πλύνει εκατονταδες πλακέτες (Motherboard, κάρτες, PDA και κάθε λογής πλακέτα) με σκόνη πλυντηρίου και καυτό νερό και ΠΟΤΕ δεν είχα κνένα πρόβλημα. Βάζω σκόνη πλυντηρίου (ρούχων) γιατι κάνει λιγότερο αφρό. Αφήνω την πλακετα μέσα καμιά ώρα να μουλιάσει και μετά την βουρτσίζω με μια μαλακή ναυλον βούρτσα. Κατόπιν καλό ξεβγαλμα με ζεστο νερό και στέγνωμα με πεπιεσμένο αέρα. Μετα αφήνω την πλακέτα να στεγνώσει για 1 - 2 μέρες. Κατόπιν συναρμολόγηση και τέλος.
>  ΠΟΤΕ μα ποτέ δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα σε καμία πλακέτα.
> Αν η πλακέτα έχει λάδια επάνω (πρέπει να δείτε motherboard / κάρτες απο PC ψησταριάς / σουβλατζίδικου. Πιό πολύ λάδι έχει η motherboard παρά η πίτα απο το σουβλάκι) χρησημοποιώ υγρό πιάτων και καυτό νερό. Κάνει πολύ καλύτερη δουλειά στα λάδια απο την σκόνη πλυντηρίου.
>  Οινοπνευμα χρησημοποιώ αν θέλω να κάνω τοπικό καθαρισμό στην πλακέτα.



 :Thumbup: 

Το ίδιο κάνω και εγώ χρόνια τώρα και σε πολύ σοβαρές πλακέτες. Δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί  κανένα μα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.

----------


## mariosm

> Αν η πλακέτα έχει λάδια επάνω (πρέπει να δείτε motherboard / κάρτες απο PC ψησταριάς / σουβλατζίδικου. Πιό πολύ λάδι έχει η motherboard παρά η πίτα απο το σουβλάκι) χρησημοποιώ υγρό πιάτων και καυτό νερό


Σωτηρη σου προτεινω να κανεις μια δοκιμη με αυτο που εγω χρησιμοποιω πολλα χρονια
http://www.killdeal.gr/detailsPage.aspx?id=30140

Δεν χρειαζεται ουτε να τριψεις. 

Και για υπολυματα μετα απο κολλησεις και οτιδηποτε που κανει την πλακετα να μην φαινεται καθαρη χρησιμοποιω πολλα χρονια αυτο
http://www.automoto-eshop.gr/and-wurth-500ml.html

και τωρα τελευταια και αυτο 
http://www.zorzosae.gr/index.php?tar...oduct_id=30087

Αυτα τα δυο ειναι πραγματικα "μαγικα".

----------


## SW1JRT

> Σωτηρη σου προτεινω να κανεις μια δοκιμη με αυτο που εγω χρησιμοποιω πολλα χρονια
> http://www.killdeal.gr/detailsPage.aspx?id=30140
> 
> Δεν χρειαζεται ουτε να τριψεις. 
> 
> Και για υπολυματα μετα απο κολλησεις και οτιδηποτε που κανει την πλακετα να μην φαινεται καθαρη χρησιμοποιω πολλα χρονια αυτο
> http://www.automoto-eshop.gr/and-wurth-500ml.html
> 
> και τωρα τελευταια και αυτο 
> ...



 Γεια σου Μάριε,
 Καλά και τα 3 προιόντα, αλλά υπαρχει το θέμα ΚΟΣΤΟΣ. Μέ δυο - τρείς κουταλιές σκόνη πλυντηρίου μπορώ να πλύνω 10 - 20 motherboard με κόστος μερικά λεπτά του ευρώ....

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Η ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη βρισκεται στην αγορα σε διαφορες τιμες που ομως εχουν αμεση σχεση με την καθαροτητα της.
Η φαρμακευτικη ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη εχει καθαροτητα 99,9% και ειναι ακριβη.Το ποσο ακριβη ειναι ειναι ζητημα πολλων παραγοντων,καταλαβαινετε τωρα ........φαρμακειο φαρμακαποθηκη και παει λεγοντας.
Η ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη μετριας καθαροτητας 98% και κατω ειναι φθηνοτερη κατα πολυ ,διατιθεται και απο καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων ειδων  π.χ ((ASWO) Αμοιριδης.
Χρησιμοποιοειται για καθαρισμα υπολυματων ταινιας (κεφαλες κασετοφωνων , συσκευων video κ.λ.π).
Δεν ειναι ισχυρο καθαριστικο ,δεν χρησιμοποιοειται για καθαρισμο υπολυματων κολλησης (flux) κ.λ.π 
Για τον καθαρισμο πλακετων απο υπολυματα κολησης υπαρχει ειδικο spray( flux off) η μπορει να χρησιμοποιοηθει και διαλυτικο νιτρου (στα χρωματοπωλεια ειδων αυτοκινητου) ,προσοχη ομως χρειαζεται σε ορισμενα πλαστικα μερη.

----------


## lemon

> κανα 20αρικο το λίτρο πέρίπου


Πολλά αναφέρεις, από φαρμακείο δεν ξεπέρασε τα 10 ευρώ.
Φυσικά θα μου πεις εξαρτάται η εταιρία και το φαρμακείο!

----------


## toni31

> Πολλά αναφέρεις, από φαρμακείο δεν ξεπέρασε τα 10 ευρώ.
> Φυσικά θα μου πεις εξαρτάται η εταιρία και το φαρμακείο!


και η καθαρότητα

----------


## takis3653

καλα τα λετε αλλα δεν μασ ειπε ο φιλος που θελει να την χρησιμοποιησει
παντος για πλακετες πολυ βρωμικες τις εχω πλεινει με σουαζ αυτο που πλενουν τις μηχανες των αυτοκηνιτων
το αποτελεσμα τελειο και χωρις προβλημα μετα απο αρκετα χρονια

----------


## αλπινιστης

> καλα τα λετε αλλα δεν μασ ειπε ο φιλος που θελει να την χρησιμοποιησει
> παντος για πλακετες πολυ βρωμικες τις εχω πλεινει με σουαζ αυτο που πλενουν τις μηχανες των αυτοκηνιτων
> το αποτελεσμα τελειο και χωρις προβλημα μετα απο αρκετα χρονια


Μαλλον εννοεις εμενα που ανοιξα το θεμα. Για πλακετες φυσικα το θελω. Φοβαμαι να τις καθαρισω με οτιδηποτε υδατοδιαλυτο (σαπουνι πλυντηριου, σουαζ, κ.τ.λ.) καθως οι πλακετες που χρησιμοποιω εχουν στοιχεια που θα μπορουσαν να κρατησουν νερο οπως π.χ. τα ρελε και αλλες μικρες ηλεκτρομηχανικες διαταξεις που δεν συμπαθουν το νερο ουτε μπορουν να επαναλιπανθουν ευκολα. Χρησιμοποιω αυστηρα contact cleaner (το απλο συνηθως αλλα και αυτο για τα ποτενσιομετρα οπου πρεπει να διατηρηθει η λιπανση), και σε πιο ακινδυνα τμηματα τους (ειναι αρκετα μεγαλες συνηθως) υγρο για τζαμια που εξατμιζεται και γρηγορα. Δεν εχω την πολυτελεια του χρονου να την αφηνω να στεγνωνει 1-2 μερες απο τα νερα. Στο 10λεπτο την ξαναχρησιμοποιω. Απλα το cleaner εχει ακριβυνει αρκετα οποτε προχωραω στην επομενη λυση. Αυτα. Το σουαζ παντως ειναι ισως το καλυτερο καθαριστικο για κουτια κατασκευων και ερμαρια. Τα κανει καινουργια!

----------


## sotron1

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι είναι αυτό το σουαζ και που το βρίσκουμε ;

----------


## SW1JRT

> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι είναι αυτό το σουαζ και που το βρίσκουμε ;




Είναι το υγρό σαπούνι που χρησημοποιούν τα πλυντήρια αυτοκινήτων για να πλένουν τους κινητήρες απο τα γράσσα και τα λάδια.
ΠΟΛΥ δυνατο καθαριστικό. Μπορεί να "θαμπώσει" ορισμένα μέταλα (φυσικά ή νικελωμένα) οπότε θέλει προσοχή στην χρήση.
Το βρίσκεις στα βενζιναδικα φυσικά. Την τελευταια φορά το είχα πληρώσει γύρω στα 10 ευρώ το μπουκάλι αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι είναι αυτό το σουαζ και που το βρίσκουμε ;


Μπορεις να το βρεις και σε χρωματοπωλεια ή μαγαζια με ειδη καθαρισμου. Προτεινω την χρηση με γαντια ή τουλαχιστον τη ελαχιστη δυνατη επαφη. Κανει εγκαυμα οπως τα πολυ δυνατα απορρυπαντικα. Απο αλογιστη χρηση (πλυσιμο αυτοκινητου και μηχανης με αποτελεσμα βρεγμενα παπουτσια για αρκετη ωρα) βρεθηκα με μια εβδομαδα αναρρωτικη, χημικο εγκαυμα στο ποδι και μια ουλη εδω και 3 χρονια. Σουαζ φυσικα ξαναδουλεψα. Η ευθυνη ηταν δικη μου που δεν του εδωσα την απαραιτητη προσοχη. Δεν το φανταζομουν τοσο δυνατο! Οταν μας προειδοποιουν οτι κατι θελει προσοχη, δεν το παιρνουμε αψηφιστα-ΝΑΙ μπορει να συμβει και σε εμενα! 
Ειναι χρησιμο υλικο. Δουλεψτε το αλλα με συνεση (δεν θα σε καψει μολις σταξει επανω σου!!!!) Αλλα μην λουστεις με αυτο!!!

----------


## herctrap

και εγώ flux off βάζω 

αλλά μετά ψιλό κολλάει η πλακέτα

----------


## sotron1

> Μπορεις να το βρεις και σε χρωματοπωλεια ή μαγαζια με ειδη καθαρισμου. Προτεινω την χρηση με γαντια ή τουλαχιστον τη ελαχιστη δυνατη επαφη. Κανει εγκαυμα οπως τα πολυ δυνατα απορρυπαντικα. Απο αλογιστη χρηση (πλυσιμο αυτοκινητου και μηχανης με αποτελεσμα βρεγμενα παπουτσια για αρκετη ωρα) βρεθηκα με μια εβδομαδα αναρρωτικη, χημικο εγκαυμα στο ποδι και μια ουλη εδω και 3 χρονια. Σουαζ φυσικα ξαναδουλεψα. Η ευθυνη ηταν δικη μου που δεν του εδωσα την απαραιτητη προσοχη. Δεν το φανταζομουν τοσο δυνατο! Οταν μας προειδοποιουν οτι κατι θελει προσοχη, δεν το παιρνουμε αψηφιστα-ΝΑΙ μπορει να συμβει και σε εμενα! 
> Ειναι χρησιμο υλικο. Δουλεψτε το αλλα με συνεση (δεν θα σε καψει μολις σταξει επανω σου!!!!) Αλλα μην λουστεις με αυτο!!!


Έτσι το ζητάω, σουάζ ή δεν θα με καταλαβαίνουν, και θα μου πασάρουν ότι θέλουν.

Γράφει τίποτα απέξω στο μπουκάλι;

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Έτσι το ζητάω, σουάζ ή δεν θα με καταλαβαίνουν, και θα μου πασάρουν ότι θέλουν.
> 
> Γράφει τίποτα απέξω στο μπουκάλι;


Γραφει ΣΟΥΑΖ και ειναι ψιλοδιαφανες μπουκαλι με γαλαζιο υγρο. Το δουλευεις σαν σαπουνι - αδιαλυτο ή με λιγο νερο (σαν νοικοκυρα ακουστηκα! :Hammer: )

----------


## takis3653

> Γραφει ΣΟΥΑΖ και ειναι ψιλοδιαφανες μπουκαλι με γαλαζιο υγρο. Το δουλευεις σαν σαπουνι - αδιαλυτο ή με λιγο νερο (σαν νοικοκυρα ακουστηκα!)


εμεις καναμε δοκιμες και ειχε μεγαλη διαφορα οταν το ραντιζαμε στις πλακετες με μικρη πιεση
αν το δουλεψει καποιος ασ το βαλει σε μπουκαλι αζαξ με αντλια
(αλλη νοικοκυρα εγω)

----------


## Panoss

> Έτσι το ζητάω, σουάζ ή δεν θα με καταλαβαίνουν, και θα μου πασάρουν ότι θέλουν.
> 
> Γράφει τίποτα απέξω στο μπουκάλι;


Μιας και είσαι Περιστέρι, υπάρχει και το Magic Gleam (= λάμψη), Λεβιδίου 12 Περιστέρι, βιοτεχνία, από 'κει το πήρα. Στα μαγαζιά έξω έχει πιο ακριβά, συμφέρει να το πάρεις από κει.
Είναι ίδιο υλικό με το Σουάζ.
4 ευρώ το 4λιτρο, το 'χα πάρει πριν ένα χρόνο.

----------


## sotron1

Ευχαριστώ, θα πάω εντός τις εβδομάδας, να πάρω.

----------


## sotron1

> Μιας και είσαι Περιστέρι, υπάρχει και το Magic Gleam (= λάμψη), Λεβιδίου 12 Περιστέρι, βιοτεχνία, από 'κει το πήρα. Στα μαγαζιά έξω έχει πιο ακριβά, συμφέρει να το πάρεις από κει.
> Είναι ίδιο υλικό με το Σουάζ.
> 4 ευρώ το 4λιτρο, το 'χα πάρει πριν ένα χρόνο.


Ευχαριστώ, θα πάω εντός τις εβδομάδας, να πάρω.

----------


## SW1JRT

Ισοπριπυλική Αλκοόλη ->  4.50 Ευρώ το λίτρο
 ΣΟΥΑΖ  ->  3 ευρώ το λίτρο

 Σήμερα (13 / 6 / 2012) απο καλογερόπουλο στον πειραιά.

----------


## Panoss

> Ισοπριπυλική Αλκοόλη ->  4.50 Ευρώ το λίτρο
>  ΣΟΥΑΖ  ->  3 ευρώ το λίτρο
> 
>  Σήμερα (13 / 6 / 2012) απο καλογερόπουλο στον πειραιά.


Τελικά πρέπει να υπάρχουν διάφορες ποιότητες ισοπροπυλικής αλκοόλης, γιατί εγώ την είχα βρει σε αποθήκη χημικών, στο κέντρο κοντά στην Ομόνοια, 17 ευρώ το λίτρο. (εκτός αν μ' έκλεβαν τόσο πολύ  :Huh: )

----------


## sotron1

> Τελικά πρέπει να υπάρχουν διάφορες ποιότητες ισοπροπυλικής αλκοόλης, γιατί εγώ την είχα βρει σε αποθήκη χημικών, στο κέντρο κοντά στην Ομόνοια, 17 ευρώ το λίτρο. (εκτός αν μ' έκλεβαν τόσο πολύ )


Νομίζω ότι παίζει, με πόσο καθαρή είναι. Για καθαρισμό ηλεκτρονικών – ηλεκτρολογικών σου δίνουν των περίπου 5 ευρώ.

----------


## babylonx

Εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μπλε οινοπνευμα, ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη, και καθαρή ακετόνη της carmyco. Η ακετόνη της carmyco είναι η καλύτερη με διαφορά. Όμως η ακετόνη θέλει προσοχή με τα πλαστικα γιατί αρχικά τα θαμπώνει και αν δε τη σκουπίσεις τα λιώνει κιόλας.

Επίσης θέλω να δοκιμάσω και nitro.

----------

